# Antique ELGIN BICYCLE Prewar - 1940-41 Deluxe ORIGINAL PAINT - starting at $99



## TJW (Sep 7, 2015)

Early 1940-41 Westfield Made Elgin Deluxe. 26"Original Paint - Great Patina. Original Sears Roebuck Tag on seat tube.Great vented tank.Delta Light.Great Ballooner seat.Ribbed Elgin Hubs.Correct hardware on dropstand. Very Nice Collectable Shape. Unrestored !
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=161818948411


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 7, 2015)

It's a nice one, got it in my sights.


----------



## ZOO (Sep 7, 2015)

Is it an eBay auction?  Link please . thanks


----------



## TJW (Sep 7, 2015)

*on EBAY*



ZOO said:


> Is it an eBay auction?  Link please . thanks




Yes, it is on EBAY  (not my bike, though).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161818948411?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## walter branche (Sep 7, 2015)

I sold my all original long tank in similar-condition for 300.00 it went to cuba ,


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 7, 2015)

this is a caber bike though, it's in the for sale section I believe.. unless I'm going senile already.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 7, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> this is a caber bike though, it's in the for sale section I believe.. unless I'm going senile already.




Yep.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Excellent-Patina-OG-Paint&highlight=40+elgin


----------



## tech549 (Sep 8, 2015)

ya i sold a 41 elgin to a fellow caber a while back for 350.00 same bike


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 9, 2015)

tech549 said:


> ya i sold a 41 elgin to a fellow caber a while back for 350.00 same bike




I'd buy that bike all day for $350... paid $800 for a similar bike except in green with the fender over fork front end.


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 11, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> I'd buy that bike all day for $350... paid $800 for similar



Ya, 350 any day, easy.
$600-700 would be my guess on this one. Nice Bike!


----------

